# Public weighbridge S Glos / Bristol



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I've scoured the Internet and Yellow Pages for a public weighbridge but can't find one listed in the Bristol / South Glos area.

I bet there's someone who knows where there's one!

Roly


----------



## billy5 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Public weighbridge S Glos/bristol*

Try the Chris hodge/commercial motor uk weighbrige page


----------



## billy5 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Pulic weighbriges S Glos/bristol*

Try these,Hansons, Southfield quarry,Chipping Sodbury,01454 31440
Kingswood refuse transfer station,Carson rd, Mangotsfield,0117 956 2086
Hansons,Tytherignton quarry. 01454 416 161.


----------



## selier (Jul 18, 2012)

Bristol City Council operate a Public Weighbridge at :-

Avonmouth Waste Transfer Station
Kingsweston Lane
Avonmouth
BS11 0YS

01179825271

There is a small charge for the service


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

come on members !!!

Thats 5 places you have mentioned straight away..
At the top of the webpage is "directories" within that is weighbridges... Why not list them so all can see in the future.. :wink:


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah, but neither Bristol or South Gloucestershire are listed in the drop down search box. Hence the reason for asking the question in the first place!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I've also used a council wighbridge here:

Refuse Transfer Station
George Jones Road
St Philips
Bristol
BS2 0QS

Quick tip - there is a charge for each weigh if you are issued with an official machine-printed ticket. However, I said I didn't need the weights printed, but could they just write them on a piece of paper. I wasn't charged. Apparently, one of the operators has a motorhome :lol: Or at least they did last time I went there.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Sharpness Dock - there is a scrap metal exporter (big company) who weighed mine when we used to live down there. He will do split weighing (front/back/total) for you if you ask nicely ..... and all for free.

Colin


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi
I used the local builders supply, 3 stage weigh £5.00 with print out. Pete


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

rolyk said:


> Ah, but neither Bristol or South Gloucestershire are listed in the drop down search box. Hence the reason for asking the question in the first place!


Not aimed at you my friend for asking,... Avon is listed but nothing there. The people who know these places could share them via the directory and it's there for us all in the future..

Hope you get sorted and are in your limits.. :wink:


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*scrap merchant*

I use our local vehcile breakers, Harry Buckland, Gloucester road, Cheltenham.

Scrap merchants also have them


----------

